# does anyone else diagnosed with dpd feel more & more gon



## claudinewtf (Jan 6, 2008)

i have had this for 5 yrs.. and it's never felt exactly like what many who have it describe.. mine is somewhere between dp and dissociative disorder not otherwise specified.

for me i am constantly deteriorating..and feel like i am less and less there.. to the point now where i feel so far gone i barely even exist..
with that has gone my personality, memories, predispositions, feelings, opinions, joy, love, bodily sensations, perceptions, judgement, thinking, dreaming, feelings, you name it.. also friends, relationships, life, work.. 
words to describe: gone, disconnected, displaced, insane, lost, obliterated.
i suffer constantly.
just curious if anyone else has had any sort of experience that approximates my fairly poorly described one..

does anyone feel like they are less and less and less of a person? or themselves? or human?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Mattnmike (Jan 16, 2008)

hi my name is matt i know how you are feeling i feel like my mental health is deteriating every day. i cannot sleep at night, every morning when i wake up i feel like i dont know where i am and the world around me looks weird, i cannot watch tv anymore as people look unreal like aliens. i feel like i cannot cope anymore. i have had this for 3 years now and i am fed up. i have recently started cognitive behavioral therapy wich i am hoping that might work, have u tried it? keep your chin up


----------



## AlexDP'd (Nov 10, 2007)

Matt I can totally relate to that... it's kind of a relief to see someone else experiences the TV thing... I can watch for like 2 minutes, then I have to leave the room or turn it off because my mind starts racing and I start analyzing all the people on the screen. That's what bothered me the most, as I thought this was weird even for DP sufferers. Anyways, good luck man and hang in there.


----------

